# Sennheiser HD 202 VS HD 203. Which is good?



## robotsmani (Dec 25, 2011)

I want to buy headphone for gaming, movies and music. Budget 1.5k - 1.7k.
Heard that the HD 202/203 are best. Please suggest any other options and what diff with these two sennheiser.

Any other brands? 

Any good wireless option, in this case i can increase my budget by 1k.

Please suggest...


----------



## warrior047 (Jan 2, 2012)

am also looking for this info...but i guess HD 203 would be good


----------



## Tenida (Jan 2, 2012)

For gaming headset you can consider ozone attack snow@1.7k or Steelseries 3H headset@16k.


----------



## warrior047 (Jan 5, 2012)

heard HD 202 is better...can anyone confirm


----------



## robotsmani (Jan 9, 2012)

i got the HD 202 II for 1.6k. Good bass and good clarity. HD 203 is also available for the same price.


----------



## warrior047 (Jan 11, 2012)

robotsmani said:


> i got the HD 202 II for 1.6k. Good bass and good clarity. HD 203 is also available for the same price.



where did you buy it...current price is 1800/-


----------



## ricky641b (Jan 16, 2012)

I HAve One Similar Question SennHeiser HD202 vs Sony MDR-XD200 ???
Their HAve pretty Much Same Price.....I want One With Good Base.......


----------



## Adibaba (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey man wer did u buy HD 202 i am livin in pune . Also plz suggest some online stores


----------



## Sujeet (Feb 3, 2012)

get it ONLINE FROM FLIPKART @ 1590/-
Flipkart.com: Sennheiser Headphones On-the-ear HD 202: Headphone


----------



## red dragon (Feb 3, 2012)

Out of stock!


----------



## gameranand (Apr 11, 2012)

HD 202 is discontinued from flipkart. Infibeam is your best bet.

I am also looking for this but haven's found anywhere below 1800 mark including shipping and everything. SMC has it at 1700 but shipping cost and transaction charge make it up at around 1850 or so.


----------

